# Sick cockatiel



## judieg11 (Jul 4, 2013)

My cockatiel tiki hasn't been looking his best these last couple of days. He isn't as lively as usual, he doesn't sing as much, he seems to be shivering every now and then and once in a while I'll catch him sitting on the floor of his cage which is unusual for him because he loves his top perch with his toys. Before he started to show these symptoms an odd green sheen showed up around the edges of his nostrils. We didn't think much of it because he recently started on some seeds that tend to dye the feathers under his beak green. But now, the green nose paired with all the other symptoms has us really worried. He can't see the vet until Friday so I was wondering if anyone has any ideas or input
Here are a few pictures of his nose.


----------



## kimberly (Jul 31, 2013)

I think for now you should leave him in his cage and cover the cage with a blanket so he doesn't get cold. Also make sure he is drinking enough water and eating enough. I hope tiki gets better soon!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of seed is he on that's leaving the stains? That looks very unusual and I would switch immediately to an uncolored brand. It may be that something in that seed mix isn't agreeing with him very well. Is he sneezing or tail bobbing? What do his droppings look like?


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a little confused, is that whole green spot what you were referring to as the "green sheen"?


----------



## judieg11 (Jul 4, 2013)

> enigma731


This is the food he's eating








He's had it before but we changed it to a different kind then back to this one.
It stained his "beard" but not his nostrils last time.

No, there is no sneezing or tail bobbing.

They're a bit watery, I forgot to mention that in the post. It's not his usual dropping texture.


----------



## judieg11 (Jul 4, 2013)

WhiteCarnation said:


> I'm a little confused, is that whole green spot what you were referring to as the "green sheen"?


No, the sheen I'm referring to is just the one around the edges of his nostrils.
The green "beard" I know was caused by the dye in his food. He likes to dunk the colored pellets in his water tray. After it happened the first time we asked around and everyone told us that it was harmless it just looks odd but we don't mind and he really likes this mix so we bought again.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

hmm, I've never seen feathers colored so intensely from food before. Interesting!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi sometimes likes to dunk her whole beak (nostirls and all) into her water bowl. Maybe Tiki likes to do the same and got dye in his nostrils from the pellets?
The droppings may be watery because of the pellets. Birds that are eating pellets tend to drink a lot more water. And with Tiki dunking the pellets, he's getting a lot while eating them. :S

Here are some people with similar problems, they never answered back though 
http://www.justanswer.com/bird-vet/7f300-12-year-old-cockatiel-developed-green-nostrils.html

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/...rid-of-the-greendye-around-my-tiel-s-nostrils


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The green coloring on the nares suggests to me that he may have a subtle nasal discharge you aren't seeing otherwise. With the change in droppings and the unusual behaviors, it definitely sounds like something's off.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What is tail bobbing? I think I've seen Henry doing that lately.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's pretty much what it sounds like, when the tail moves in rhythm with the bird's breathing. If it's rapid or very pronounced, it can be a sign of respiratory distress. But some birds seem to have a natural slight, slow tail bob.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok I see. Henry does it sometimes after he poops but it's nothing dramatic or rapid.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

After pooping is normal. The muscles around the cloaca continue to contract for a little while afterward.  I've noticed that my birds will also have a slight tail bob at times when they're asleep, kind of like how humans may breathe more deeply and noticeably then. So it's not always something to worry about, but if it's new or very obvious, then it can be a red flag.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah. I've noticed it when mine sleep as well haha. Thanks for the info.


----------

